# Indian Professional aspiring for Canada Immigration



## Shrila2014 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My husband & I,want to shift to Canada,settle & work there. I am a Secondary School Teacher with a post graduation and Teacher training degree in English,with over 5 years of experience. My husband is a Purchase/Supply Chain/Procurement professional,with 9 years of experience in relevant fields.

We have checked the immigration site of the Canadian Govt and also enquired about the process at some immigration agents. My Husband has his job listed under the FSW category of PR visa. Will he be able to land up with a decent job to support both of us at least initially in Canada?? How long does it take to get jobs there?? Is there any particular state that we should consider moving to? (weather & job prospect wise)

While we are bit apprehensive about the process of doing the process on our own considering that we may make some mistake or skip a step,which can further affect the PR application process,on the other hand,the charges quoted by immigration agents seem to be too high considering our budget and all...

Would like to know,whether the process of applying for PR ,is easy enough for novices like us..would also request to kindly guide us regarding the step-by-step process of getting the thing done..

Lastly,how about the prospect of Secondary School Teachers like me in Canada? Do my husband & I,need to complete some basic short term course on related subjects ,before applying for jobs?

Thanks & regards,

Shrila

INDIA


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Each _*province*_ in Canada has its own Ministry of Education which governs teacher certification, regulation, and discipline within the province. Standards vary from province to province, so you should consult the Ministry of Education in the province you wish to immigrate to for more information on what you need to become a licensed teacher.

As you will be new to any school district, you will likely be supply teaching (being a substitute teacher) for a few years before you get a classroom of your own. Teaching jobs are unionised and you will be at the bottom of the seniority list in your school district, until newer teachers are hired on after you. As you are at the bottom of the seniority list, your job _will_ be the first to go if there are job cuts, as those teachers with higher seniority get to keep the jobs that aren't cut. Also keep in mind that (in British Columbia, at least) a teacher from School District X who has 10 years seniority can apply for classroom in your district _and_ port her seniority over to your district. This doesn't happen very often, but it can and does happen.

I have many friends in the province of British Columbia who are teachers. One of my friends had to change schools several times, as she lost her position in one school due to government cutbacks. Another friend didn't get her own class for several years and had to substitute teach... when she eventually did get a class of her own, it was at a school at the other side of the district from where she had been (i.e. she lived near the north end of the district and the school is in the south end... about a 25-30 minute drive from her home).


Anyway, didn't want to put a downer on your plans, but public school education in Canada isn't all that it is cracked up to be and there are problems between the provincial governments and the teachers' unions.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shrila2014 said:


> My Husband has his job listed under the FSW category of PR visa. Will he be able to land up with a decent job to support both of us at least initially in Canada??



It is impossible for us to answer that.




> How long does it take to get jobs there??



Again, you are asking a question that is impossible to answer.




> Is there any particular state that we should consider moving to? (weather & job prospect wise)



First of all, Canada does not have states - it has provinces. Second of all, how do you expect us to answer that when we have no idea what your persona preferences are with regards to things like weather?






> Would like to know,whether the process of applying for PR ,is easy enough for novices like us..


It should be.




> would also request to kindly guide us regarding the step-by-step process of getting the thing done..



Check the government's website for the process you need to follow.




> Lastly,how about the prospect of Secondary School Teachers like me in Canada?



Horrible. We have far far too many teachers as it is and Canadian born and trained teachers cannot get jobs and there is very very little likelihood that an immigrant teacher will get a job before a Canadian teacher.





> Do my husband & I,need to complete some basic short term course on related subjects ,before applying for jobs?



You would need to get your qualifications recognized here.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> It is impossible for us to answer that.
> 
> Again, you are asking a question that is impossible to answer.
> 
> ...


Man ! You are answering less and scaring people


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Shrila2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband & I,want to shift to Canada,settle & work there. I am a Secondary School Teacher with a post graduation and Teacher training degree in English,with over 5 years of experience. My husband is a Purchase/Supply Chain/Procurement professional,with 9 years of experience in relevant fields.
> 
> ...


Process is pretty simple as what I believe and everything is given on the website, don suggest to go to agent, take help from some person here who are ready to help and guide and ignore others.

Regarding job, definitely not east, and its a risk, some take 3 or 6 and some 9 months...none can gauranty the timeframe.

Here, you need to choose some place where actually you can feel good and nearby to your basic amenities....weather is quite harsh here especially at some place...so suggesting you to read more about it in wikipedia.

Getting some local references and certification will always be helpful, immi is big step in ones life and it takes time to adjust with new people and culture 

At first, go to cic website, get your qualification accessed and score good in ielts.

All the best !


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Man ! You are answering less and scaring people


@Piyush: Very well said. I guess,this is a forum where are supposed to help out people and give them some logical suggestions for their queries. Bringing out the hard truth about the situation is good,but scaring people with negative replies is a different thing


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Man ! You are answering less and scaring people



Not scaring, simply being honest.


----------



## flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2013)

info4sourav said:


> @Piyush: Very well said. I guess,this is a forum where are supposed to help out people and give them some logical suggestions for their queries. Bringing out the hard truth about the situation is good,but scaring people with negative replies is a different thing


Very True , If one does not have an answer or lack adequate information they should not get themselves here on the forum .Forums are meant to educate and guide people. If one has to check the CIC website why would they register here for. Simply saying it cannot be answered as Piyush was referring very rightly .If you are unable to answer logically you do not have business to scare people away.I have observed some of the bloggers are infact too rude in the way they answer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

info4sourav said:


> @Piyush: Very well said. I guess,this is a forum where are supposed to help out people and give them some logical suggestions for their queries. Bringing out the hard truth about the situation is good,but scaring people with negative replies is a different thing





flyinghigh said:


> Very True , If one does not have an answer or lack adequate information they should not get themselves here on the forum .Forums are meant to educate and guide people. If one has to check the CIC website why would they register here for. Simply saying it cannot be answered as Piyush was referring very rightly .If you are unable to answer logically you do not have business to scare people away.I have observed some of the bloggers are infact too rude in the way they answer.




So we should encourage teachers to migrate here when there are thousands upon thousands of unemployed teachers here already? Why not be honest with people so that they do not waste their time or money doing something that has no hope of success?

The fact is that Canada has no shortage of teachers and an immigrant from a country whose education system is not equal to Canada's has virtually no chance of success finding a teaching job here.

With respect to some of the other questions - they were, in fact, impossible to answer as each situation is different. Why answer something that is unanswerable? 

As for the step by step process, that is spelled out on the government's website and anyone with any common sense will take that as gospel. They write the rules so it makes sense to follow what they say rather than what people here say.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> So we should encourage teachers to migrate here when there are thousands upon thousands of unemployed teachers here already? Why not be honest with people so that they do not waste their time or money doing something that has no hope of success?
> 
> The fact is that Canada has no shortage of teachers and an immigrant from a country whose education system is not equal to Canada's has virtually no chance of success finding a teaching job here.
> 
> ...


Dude...i am sorry i sound harsh, i believe if everything is clear on te website itself atleast if that what you think...then you are wasting your precious time here in this forum...this forum is for people who are...not intelligent as you are and they are naive and trying to help each other in every process.

I believe you are smart and quite good, and should follow only government site to go through with the entire process..and this forum is useless.

Please leave this forum for people like us who still want to ask question which may sound childish to you and some people....

Lets stop this discussion as it is not now helping anyways to anyone. .

Take care , have a wonderful day


----------



## flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Dude...i am sorry i sound harsh, i believe if everything is clear on te website itself atleast if that what you think...then you are wasting your precious time here in this forum...this forum is for people who are...not intelligent as you are and they are naive and trying to help each other in every process.
> 
> I believe you are smart and quite good, and should follow only government site to go through with the entire process..and this forum is useless.
> 
> ...


I totally stand by Piyushs statement . One does not need to show his knowledge on a forum where people like us are trying to know the process and understand its complexities. Well said Piyush.
Best wishes to all my fellow bloggers.

M H A Khan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't mind helping people who do their best to get the answers, but where something isn't clear. First try it yourself, show your initiative. And don't give the impression that you are lazy and want others to do the work. Because, if that is your attitude, you will not like Canada and you will have a hard time building up your life here. 
I don't think some people are not smart enough, but some people here give me the impression that they are lazy. That's what a lot of 'Canadians' don't like. How lazy is it when people ask where they can find the list of eligible Federal Skilled Workers professions when it's so easy to find (by using google, or by looking at the first page of questions on this message board).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets remember that this is an information forum. Its not here for people to be rude, sarcastic or insult each other - if you wish to do that, then I'm sure there are such forums available. This one is for people to be nice, friendly, diplomatic and to help and advise each other.

So please be nice, no one here wants to read sarcasm or insults

Jo xxx


----------

